# Noon cutoff



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 26, 2015)

With more and more pressure on public land, how would you feel about ending hunting at noon each day?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

Certain areas for sure. Ocean is allot of afternoon hunting . Altamha WMA stops duck hunting at noon. But always remember when you stop hunting anywhere or time it may never come back because the folks that make the rules are 99 % of the time are not hunters and I'm most cases they are anti hunters. It just like duck stamp money does not got to waterfowl. It goes in the same pot as everything elese. We have folks here who will never draw a dollar from Social Security who will argue till they are blue in the face that duck stamp money goes to the birds. It is a real lack of understanding of how our government works and not knowing anything but what the read on the Internet. All I have to Say is becareful what you wish for you might get it and if you think those same people wouldn't say lets just stop all waterfowl hunting and look we saved the birds we stopped rose evil people from kill all those pretty birds. They would do it in a heart beat.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 26, 2015)

Ft stewart ends at noon for waterfowl. Which stinks cause i could get a lot of evening hunts in during the week if it wasnt that way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2015)

We have enough laws on the books now.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 26, 2015)

But if it improved hunting would it be worth it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> But if it improved hunting would it be worth it?




It won`t bring any more ducks into Georgia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> But if it improved hunting would it be worth it?



Will gun laws improve your security?


----------



## Pate55 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hunting WMA's around Atlanta has got to be tough. That being said as far as pressure on public land its all about how far you want to drive and or walk to find a good spot. I hate for new laws restricting any kind of hunting in Georgia period. There is plenty of public land in Georgia that doesn't get 1% of the pressure WMA's around Atlanta get.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Will gun laws improve your security?



Not the same. There is a reason draw hunts, most wma's, and private impoundments stop hunting at noon. Stopping at noon will give birds time to rest and feed. If you can't get in done in the morning durning the times that birds are most active, hunting the whole day will not do much for you.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 26, 2015)

Why hurt those of us that like to hunt divers in the afternoon. Plus It's not going to help anything, when majority or ducks are killed before 10am anyway. This is the same argument as lowering deer harvest numbers, it's no help when 90% of hunters kill less than 2 deer anyway.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 26, 2015)

I also beg to differ that hunting all day will not do much for you.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 26, 2015)

hoytslanger87 said:


> I also beg to differ that hunting all day will not do much for you.



How many limits have you honestly killed starting at noon hunting till dark? Does not compare to deer. I am not talking about numbers of ducks killed a year. Talking about pressure on birds. The more time you pressure them the more they will seek private land for refuge.


----------



## CrappieGuy (Dec 26, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> With more and more pressure on public land, how would you feel about ending hunting at noon each day?



I like it on some OOS WMAs, but GA doesn't get enough birds for it to be effective.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 26, 2015)

I have mixed feelings about this. I like the idea for some places and others not so much.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 26, 2015)

I didn't use the deer reference talking about numbers. I used it as as an example of how certain law are meaningless.  So if I don't kill birds in the afternoon what's the point of me having to leave at noon? Are we also going to ban scouting and fishing after noon, because those activities keep birds scattered just as much as hunting?


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 26, 2015)

I think outlawing El NINO would help more than anything!!


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 26, 2015)

hoytslanger87 said:


> I didn't use the deer reference talking about numbers. I used it as as an example of how certain law are meaningless.  So if I don't kill birds in the afternoon what's the point of me having to leave at noon? Are we also going to ban scouting and fishing after noon, because those activities keep birds scattered just as much as hunting?



You say it's the same a pointless law and has no effect. Has it been implemented here? How would you know. If you don't kill birds in the afternoon why would you hunt? If you limited hunting time then a lot of lazy hunters would not be out there in the afternoon harassing birds. I promis even with people scouting and fishing there would be less pressure over all.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 26, 2015)

CrappieGuy said:


> I like it on some OOS WMAs, but GA doesn't get enough birds for it to be effective.



Doesn't have enough birds, there are plenty here "normal season". It would make more since to work harder to keep birds here when we have less aboundance right. If there are only x here we should do our best to not waste what we have.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

For a law or a regulation to work people must follow the rules. People can not follow the rules here , why would you think they would follow the law or a regulation when they can not follow simple basic rules?


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 26, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> For a law or a regulation to work people must follow the rules. People can not follow the rules here , why would you think they would follow the law or a regulation when the can not follow simple basic rules?



Breaking a law = money and or loss of hunting rights
Breaking a rule = getting banned
Hit them where it hurts and people start paying attention.


----------



## CrappieGuy (Dec 26, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Doesn't have enough birds, there are plenty here "normal season". It would make more since to work harder to keep birds here when we have less aboundance right. If there are only x here we should do our best to not waste what we have.


I disagree


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Breaking a law = money and or loss of hunting rights
> Breaking a rule = getting banned
> Hit them where it hurts and people start paying attention.



Be Careful  what you wish for!


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 26, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> How many limits have you honestly killed starting at noon hunting till dark? Does not compare to deer. I am not talking about numbers of ducks killed a year. Talking about pressure on birds. The more time you pressure them the more they will seek private land for refuge.


I've killed just as many birds in the evening as a morning hunt, I've killed more in the evening than in the morning. And sometimes I've killed less in the afternoon than I have in the morning.
I like to have the option of being able to hunt in the afternoons, I like being able to make that decision for myself. Do I always hunt in the afternoons? No.
But if you are in a good spot, where ducks want to be, and you pressure ducks to private land, it won't be long before new ducks arrive, or ducks are pressured from somewhere else to that "spot". And if that isn't the case, do some more homework and find a better spot where ducks are.

A couple more of your replies to this thread suggest you think there is only a certain amount of birds here and that's it.. there isn't much of a migration here but there is definitely a migration, we are not constantly hunting the same birds throughout the year every year.
. 
My point is, let me make my own decision about whether or not afternoon hunting is a good idea.


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Dec 26, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Certain areas for sure. Ocean is allot of afternoon hunting . Altamha WMA stops duck hunting at noon. But always remember when you stop hunting anywhere or time it may never come back because the folks that make the rules are 99 % of the time are not hunters and I'm most cases they are anti hunters. It just like duck stamp money does not got to waterfowl. It goes in the same pot as everything elese. We have folks here who will never draw a dollar from Social Security who will argue till they are blue in the face that duck stamp money goes to the birds. It is a real lack of understanding of how our government works and not knowing anything but what the read on the Internet. All I have to Say is becareful what you wish for you might get it and if you think those same people wouldn't say lets just stop all waterfowl hunting and look we saved the birds we stopped rose evil people from kill all those pretty birds. They would do it in a heart beat.



That is not true. By law duck stamp money goes to a dedicated fund that can only be used to purchase wetlands. The money cannot go into the general fund or be appropriated to anything else. 

_Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp Act

Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp Act (16 U.S.C. 718-718j, 48 Stat. 452), as amended -- The "Duck Stamp Act," as this March 16, 1934, authority is commonly called, requires each waterfowl hunter 16 years of age or older to possess a valid Federal hunting stamp. Receipts from the sale of the stamp are deposited in a special Treasury account known as the Migratory Bird Conservation Fund and are not subject to appropriations.
Funds appropriated under the Wetlands Loan Act (16 U.S.C. 715k-3 - 715k-5; 75 Stat. 813), as amended, are merged with duck stamp receipts and provided to the Secretary for the acquisition of migratory bird refuges under provisions of the Migratory Bird Conservation Act (16 U.S.C. 715 et seq.; 45 Stat. 1222), as amended, and since August 1, 1958, (P.L. 85-585; 72 Stat. 486) for acquisition of "Waterfowl Production Areas."_


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 26, 2015)

Since I don't hunt Georgia I guess I don't have much of a say in the matter.......what tha heck......a rising tide plays a major role in bird movement and feeding times.....they will pour into the marsh when the mud flats get covered with a rising tide and begin to feed.....fortunately these conversations do not arise as much in coastal Louisiana....thank goodness......sometimes I like being a lazy hunter.....sleep till 9:00 ....fix a big ole breakfast....head out at 10:30....get sit up.....shoot a few limits......back at the camp for 3 or 4:00.....PRICELESS.

P.S.  .....Be careful what you wish for......you just may get it.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

Town2Small said:


> I've killed just as many birds in the evening as a morning hunt, I've killed more in the evening than in the morning. And sometimes I've killed less in the afternoon than I have in the morning.
> I like to have the option of being able to hunt in the afternoons, I like being able to make that decision for myself. Do I always hunt in the afternoons? No.
> But if you are in a good spot, where ducks want to be, and you pressure ducks to private land, it won't be long before new ducks arrive, or ducks are pressured from somewhere else to that "spot". And if that isn't the case, do some more homework and find a better spot where ducks are.
> 
> ...


Exactly and if you cutoff at noon and for some reason the bird numbed come back or increase you would never get the afternoon back. You can not just have tunnel vision. More people in this country do not hunt. The press is not on our side .The Dems are not on our side. Anything attached to guns is played as bad in the press. When thugs kill each other on city streets in our country folks that don't hunt see people with guns ,law abiding or not as the problem. You have the right to keep and bear arms, but you do not have the right to hunt or drive. Those thing require a license. They are a privilege not a right. You give an inch and the antis will take mile. And then they will force it down your throat.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 26, 2015)

Town2Small said:


> I've killed just as many birds in the evening as a morning hunt, I've killed more in the evening than in the morning. And sometimes I've killed less in the afternoon than I have in the morning.
> I like to have the option of being able to hunt in the afternoons, I like being able to make that decision for myself. Do I always hunt in the afternoons? No.
> But if you are in a good spot, where ducks want to be, and you pressure ducks to private land, it won't be long before new ducks arrive, or ducks are pressured from somewhere else to that "spot". And if that isn't the case, do some more homework and find a better spot where ducks are.
> 
> ...



Grand slam!!!!!!!! GREAT POST my brother!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

LIB MR ducks said:


> That is not true. By law duck stamp money goes to a dedicated fund that can only be used to purchase wetlands. The money cannot go into the general fund or be appropriated to anything else.
> 
> _Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp Act
> 
> ...


by law they are not suppose to let people cross our. Border.  By law social security is suppose to be in lock box. By law if it is enforced. I promise you it ain't enforced. If all the money was spent on the ducks you would have hundreds of places to hunt. Just cause a law is on the books does not make it happenkeep drinking the cool aid!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 26, 2015)

Exactly what is the thought behind places not hunting past noon?

Is it pressure on the birds?

Is it cost management to provide people to be able to manage it? 

What is it?

I like Okeechobee cause what you dont get in the morn you can get in the evening.

Does it depend on the species or the size of the area managed? 

what is the exact reason for this anyway?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

[QUOTE=CrappieGuy;

I was a believer. But about the time you were born I was told by several federal game wardens not to believe. Now if you believe that the small amount of duck stamp money goes to this protected fund. Why are National wildlife refuges charging hunting fees? Come on guys wake up. The folks we have in charge can not make sure that your grand mother or you mother is going is going to get their social security check that they paid into that protected lock box all their life for. Now your going to tell me that duck stamp money is in a protected lock box to. Wake up , you young guys are going to tell me that you expect to get a social security check someday. I have said it over and over. You guys think that money goes there. Yes there is a law on the books ,I will give you that. 
There is a law on the books that says you can not enter this country unless you have followed all the laws on books before a person who is not from our country can enter.
There is a law on the books that says that the border should be secured.
How is this all working for us guys.


----------



## CrappieGuy (Dec 26, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> I was a believer. But about the time you were born I was told by several federal game wardens not to believe. Now if you believe that the small amount of duck stamp money goes to this protected fund. Why are National wildlife refuges charging hunting fees? Come on guys wake up. The folks we have in charge can not make sure that your grand mother or you mother is going is going to get their social security check that they paid into that protected lock box all their life for. Now your going to tell me that duck stamp money is in a protected lock box to. Wake up , you young guys are going to tell me that you expect to get a social security check someday. I have said it over and over. You guys think that money goes there. Yes there is a law on the books ,I will give you that.
> There is a law on the books that says you can not enter this country unless you have followed all the laws on books before a person who is not from our country can enter.
> There is a law on the books that says that the border should be secured.
> How is this all working for us guys.


Got any sources to cite?

BTW, I don't want social security.
http://www.wildfowlmag.com/waterfowl/bucks-for-ducks-increasing-the-federal-stamp-price/


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Breaking a law = money and or loss of hunting rights
> Breaking a rule = getting banned
> Hit them where it hurts and people start paying attention.





Against the law to purposely "pepper" folks with a shotgun blast too. Remember that?


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 26, 2015)

Want bring anymore ducks but sure would alot pressure off the few got been seeing for last few years alot of these public swamps getting hammered so hard ducks just up and leave alot these folks haven,t figured it out you can,t shoot a duck hole 2&3 times a week and expect the ducks to stay around > plus most evening duck shooting going to be past legal hours anyway. Could some folks from getting a autograph from the local game warden > ( personal be all for cut off at noon you would see a change in ducks staying around) even these places that flood floods& plant stuff don,t shoot there more once a week


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

Ok duck stamp money goes into a protected lock box.
Everybody will get Social security from now on.
The border is secure.
ISIS the JV league is contained and we have no creditable threats in this country .


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 26, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Ok duck stamp money goes into a protected lock box.
> Everybody will get Social security from now on.
> The border is secure.
> ISIS the JV league is contained and we have no creditable threats in this country .[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## CrappieGuy (Dec 26, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Ok duck stamp money goes into a protected lock box.
> Everybody will get Social security from now on.
> The border is secure.
> ISIS the JV league is contained and we have no creditable threats in this country .



Who said it goes into a lock box?
Just because you don't believe something doesn't make it not true. Those other Red Herrings you keep throwing out are completely irrelevant.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 26, 2015)

My mans thread got all jacked up........I'm talking 18/44 inch tires........daddddddddgummmmmmit!!!!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

CrappieGuy said:


> Who said it goes into a lock box?
> Just because you don't believe something doesn't make it not true. Those other Red Herrings you keep throwing out are completely irrelevant.



Please tell one thing, if all the duck stamp money goes to the refuge system like you say it does. And duck stamp money's have increased in the last several years due to the increased amount of duck hunters , not to mention other hunter that use the refuge system who are also required to buy duck stamps to hunt in the refuge system. Why do the hunters on wildlife refuges have to buy a local hunting permit for every National Wildlife refuge they hunt on?


----------



## CrappieGuy (Dec 26, 2015)

tebigcountry said:


> My mans thread got all jacked up........I'm talking 18/44 inch tires........daddddddddgummmmmmit!!!!!!![/


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

In the past only a duck stamp was required to hunt on a National Wildlife Refuge.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

Back on topic . I don't care but if you give afternoon hunting you will never get back.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 26, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Please tell one thing, if all the duck stamp money goes to the refuge system like you say it does. And duck stamp money's have increased in the last several years due to the increased amount of duck hunters , not to mention other hunter that use the refuge system who are also required to buy duck stamps to hunt in the refuge system. Why do the hunters on wildlife refuges have to buy a local hunting permit for every National Wildlife refuge they hunt on?



Just another chance to tax you.


----------



## CrappieGuy (Dec 26, 2015)

The price of the federal duck stamp has been raised only seven times in the program's history, with the last increase bringing the price to $15 in 1991. Yet the value of the duck stamp has decreased by 40 percent as the price of land has tripled. 

"We appreciate the introduction of a federal duck stamp increase bill by Senators Begich, Baucus, Coons and Tester to meet very real on-the-ground wetland habitat conservation needs. We are committed to seeing this legislation signed into law and look forward to working with senators on both sides of the aisle to enact this," said DU CEO Dale Hall. 

Since its enactment in 1934, the federal duck stamp program has protected more than 6 million acres of wetlands ? an area the size of Vermont ? through expenditures of more than $750 million. This has contributed to the conservation of more than 2.5 million acres in the Prairie Pothole Region, including the protection of 7,000 waterfowl production areas totaling 675,000 acres. 

Land values have drastically increased since the last price increase in the 1990s. In Minnesota, for example, land has increased from an average price of $400 to $1,400 an acre since 1998, an increase of 250 percent. While the duck stamp price remains stagnant, the cost to conserve land and habitats that host waterfowl and other species has increased dramatically. At its current price, the buying power of the federal duck stamp has never been lower over its 79-year history. The Congressional Budget Office found that because the federal duck stamp is a user fee, such a price increase would have no net impact on federal spending. 

"Once again, sportsmen and women have demonstrated their willingness to pay for conservation by supporting a long-overdue increase from $15 to $25. With 98 cents of every $1 from duck stamp receipts going to conserve wetlands habitat, it is vital that the cost of the stamp keep up with inflation and land acquisition costs," Hall said.

-this is a copy and paste,  not my words.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 26, 2015)

LIB MR ducks said:


> That is not true. By law duck stamp money goes to a dedicated fund that can only be used to purchase wetlands. The money cannot go into the general fund or be appropriated to anything else.
> 
> _Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp Act
> 
> ...



Ya and we all know that our gooberment never has lied to us or broken their own laws............


----------



## CrappieGuy (Dec 26, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> In the past only a duck stamp was required to hunt on a National Wildlife Refuge.



Duck stamp money  does not go directly to NWRs. NWRs are funded by several entities. Duck stamps go towards habit. Many state stamps go to Canada to preserve the breeding  grounds.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

CrappieGuy said:


> The price of the federal duck stamp has been raised only seven times in the program's history, with the last increase bringing the price to $15 in 1991. Yet the value of the duck stamp has decreased by 40 percent as the price of land has tripled.
> 
> "We appreciate the introduction of a federal duck stamp increase bill by Senators Begich, Baucus, Coons and Tester to meet very real on-the-ground wetland habitat conservation needs. We are committed to seeing this legislation signed into law and look forward to working with senators on both sides of the aisle to enact this," said DU CEO Dale Hall.
> 
> ...


Ok point well taken but why then do they not charge the same fee for bird watching, hiking and all other things that you can do in the refuge system? Not much of this land that they do buy is open to hunting. But all of it is open to other use. This is what I am saying the folks in charge are not on the hunters side. They see us as a problem and if you go to the folks in power and say we want to curtail hunting times they will be more than happy to do exactly what you ask. Many years ago the hunting regulations went from sunrise to sunset nationwide and the next year it went right back to 30 minutes before sunrise to sunset due the loss of revenue caused by the change. Give up that afternoon hunting and soon it would soon be nationwide.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

I am old enough to remember when refuge mangers were hunters. Now a days they are not the same.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Ya and we all know that our gooberment never has lied to us or broken their own laws............


my point exactly. Why don't we just cut duck hunting back by a month? Wouldn't that do the same thing?


----------



## CrappieGuy (Dec 26, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Ok point well taken but why then do they not charge the same fee for bird watching, hiking and all other things that you can do in the refuge system? Not much of this land that they do buy is open to hunting. But all of it is open to other use. This is what I am saying the folks in charge are not on the hunters side. They see us as a problem and if you go to the folks in power and say we want to curtail hunting times they will be more than happy to do exactly what you ask. Many years ago the hunting regulations went from sunrise to sunset nationwide and the next year it went right back to 30 minutes before sunrise to sunset due the loss of revenue caused by the change. Give up that afternoon hunting and soon it would soon be nationwide.
> 
> Good read but too much to copy & paste. Yes, I think everyone that uses NWRs & WMAs should be charged if hunters are. The original comment was about Fed. stamps and NWRs. They fund a very small segment of them but mainly fund projects to preserve habitat.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 26, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Exactly what is the thought behind places not hunting past noon?
> 
> Is it pressure on the birds?
> 
> ...



It's to relieve pressure on birds same reason they rotate which units get shot.


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 26, 2015)

Time should be extended to 30 minutes after sunset.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> Time should be extended to 30 minutes after sunset.



You and I wish


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

More cold weather more cold weather


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 26, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> Time should be extended to 30 minutes after sunset.



So you can shoot birds going to roost. That's fair and they can't even see.


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 26, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> You and I wish




KKD gets it.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> So you can shoot birds going to roost. That's fair and they can't even see.



But you are on the X and ducks don't understand fair. Only the game warden when he takes your gun and your new truck and makes you walk your dog home on a check cord if you are lucky. Otherwise after he takes everything from you and puts you in jail and your pot likker in the pound .lol


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

Poor old water swat could not even get his Boykin out of the pound


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

I hope nobody here is roost shooting


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 26, 2015)

Don't be mean mouthing my dogs in this man's serious thread about how to improve fowling in the waterfowl mecca of georgia.


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 26, 2015)

that is correct most areas i know of out in Arkansas don,t allow evening hunting and its to take the pressure off the birds heck some states don,t allow turkey hunting after  1pm same reason. ( EVENING ROOST SHOOTING MY AREA ONE REASON BIRDS DON,T HANG AROUND )


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 26, 2015)

I guess the evening/afternoon shoot applies mostly cause of the woody shoot most everyone here has the chance of shootin. Guess it makes sense to give the few a chance.


----------



## Old Bart (Dec 26, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I think outlawing El NINO would help more than anything!!



I second this, he ain't even from around these parts


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

Old Bart said:


> I second this, he ain't even from around these parts



Yep it would be nice


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2015)

You can kill birds in the afternoon on a well known lake in Alabama and it doesn't seem to hurt the hunting much, same as in Texas.  

ol KKD will not even listen to law enforcement, he would rather believe what he was told back in the golden 20's about waterfowl money and the duck stamp.  if our government is so untrustworthy, then why stay here?


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Dec 26, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I think outlawing El NINO would help more than anything!!



This!


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 26, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> You can kill birds in the afternoon on a well known lake in Alabama and it doesn't seem to hurt the hunting much, same as in Texas.
> 
> ol KKD will not even listen to law enforcement, he would rather believe what he was told back in the golden 20's about waterfowl money and the duck stamp.  if our government is so untrustworthy, then why stay here?


Oh boy you're in for it in the morning...


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 27, 2015)

LOL Ol Killer knows I like to give him a hard time.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 27, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> LOL Ol Killer knows I like to give him a hard time.



Just remember I am smarter than you. Anybody shots a poor old Emu. With bow


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 27, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> You can kill birds in the afternoon on a well known lake in Alabama and it doesn't seem to hurt the hunting much, same as in Texas.
> 
> ol KKD will not even listen to law enforcement, he would rather believe what he was told back in the golden 20's about waterfowl money and the duck stamp.  if our government is so untrustworthy, then why stay here?



You do miss the point. We the waterfowl hunters are not in charge of our hunting. The anti hunters and the libs set the policy. Like I said you guys only see what you do. Allot of time I will sleep late and not hit the water until one P M to hunt the salt water. Most guys set up in the dark and tear down at mid day. I set up in mid day and hunt until dark. I remember when we had steel shot zones and the point system. I was setting decoys before most of you were born. So I do have a good bit of data that most of you do not have. If you want to remove the pressure have longer times between splits. More days closed , maybe hunt 3 days a week. That would remove the pressure for sure. The very people who want to remove pressure are the same that post picture of allot of dead birds. You as the individual can take a break and remove the pressure.


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 27, 2015)

Come on Killer they want less pressure but they don't want to give up any days they can hunt  obviously they don't work the morning shift where all they can hunt is afternoons .... Id also think there's a few people that don't want the crowd in the morning that try the afternoon bc of less people where if they had to go in the morning that would just add to the crowds unless now ur going to make it a draw which is more restrictions .... I say go and hunt however u enjoy it as long as not breaking the law or infringing on someone else's enjoyment !!! If u don't enjoy it then take up golf .... There's enough laws they can't police now like baiting alligators during hunting season and the awesome manatees zones in Florida like they can read signs and only swim on certain sides of the channel ... Hunt and enjoy it for as long as you can and respect the resource and other hunters !!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 27, 2015)

If I stay in a swamp in Ga past 10 in the morning, yall call the coroner.  Because I'm dead.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 27, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> You do miss the point. We the waterfowl hunters are not in charge of our hunting. The anti hunters and the libs set the policy. Like I said you guys only see what you do. Allot of time I will sleep late and not hit the water until one P M to hunt the salt water. Most guys set up in the dark and tear down at mid day. I set up in mid day and hunt until dark. I remember when we had steel shot zones and the point system. I was setting decoys before most of you were born. So I do have a good bit of data that most of you do not have. If you want to remove the pressure have longer times between splits. More days closed , maybe hunt 3 days a week. That would remove the pressure for sure. The very people who want to remove pressure are the same that post picture of allot of dead birds. You as the individual can take a break and remove the pressure.



There is s reason some people are able to post pictures of lot of birds. Those people put in the work to find them and do it right. Now let's look at those who don't kill a lot of birds they don't want limited time. Coincidence yes there are some places that tides effect hunting times but that is very limited. I never said I was in favor or not. Just threw the question out there and playing the devils advocate. Having a conversation.


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 27, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> If I stay in a swamp in Ga past 10 in the morning, yall call the coroner.  Because I'm dead.



This one time me and our pal pinhead stuck the Raider pretty bad and had to have a buddy with a tractor come get us. I think that's the latest I've hunted.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 27, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> There is s reason some people are able to post pictures of lot of birds. Those people put in the work to find them and do it right. Now let's look at those who don't kill a lot of birds they don't want limited time. Coincidence yes there are some places that tides effect hunting times but that is very limited. I never said I was in favor or not. Just threw the question out there and playing the devils advocate. Having a conversation.



Ouch, I don't think that was directed at any one person. But I stand by what I said and pressure on birds comes in many different ways. It ain't about killing. The way it goes now a days is look at me. Allot of young folks see it as a kill fest. The more birds they post equals look at me I am the big hunter. Most of these folks do not last in the sport. That's why you can go to allot of websites and buy used decoys cheap and the pounds are full of young retrievers. What we do as a group affects the sport .  Nothing wrong with having a great hunt and sharing the results with other hunters. But it needs to always be in the back of your mind how non hunter perceive what we do. Always remember they will and have tried to stop duck hunting in the past. Anything that you and I post can always be used against the sport by the media and anti hunters. We as a group need to be on the same side.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 27, 2015)

Many years ago when California mandated steel shot for the whole state. This was before steel was required. California anti hunter  groups tried to stop duck hunting due to the lack of steel shot in sporting goods stores.? Hunters had to go to court to be allowed to hunt in the state that year. This is why I warn you guys to get educated and not have tunnel vision .


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 27, 2015)

Facebook could destroy duck hunting


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 27, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> There is s reason some people are able to post pictures of lot birds.
> 
> Now let's look at those who don't kill a lot of birds they don't want limited time..




Those are 2 very ignorant blanket statements. 

There are probably more people that kill birds and don't post pictures on the intronets than those that do. Some don't feel the need to be the gon duck star and don't need people to look at them like some may. 

 And where do you get your evidence that those who don't want limited time, don't kill birds??? 

Maybe I need to put a picture of ducks on my avatar to substantiate any ability or expertise.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 27, 2015)

Someone has a classic case of "change the rule that doesn't effect me". How about we make a rule where you cant start hunting till 11 am. That will really take some pressure off the birds.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 27, 2015)

hoytslanger87 said:


> Someone has a classic case of "change the rule that doesn't effect me". How about we make a rule where you cant start hunting till 11 am. That will really take some pressure off the birds.



Like I said in an earlier post many years ago they changed legal shooting time in the U.S. From sunrise to sunset. Not many wood duck were killed in Georgia that year.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 27, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> Those are 2 very ignorant blanket statements.
> 
> There are probably more people that kill birds and don't post pictures on the intronets than those that do. Some don't feel the need to be the gon duck star and don't need people to look at them like some may.
> 
> ...


I have seen you kill a bird one time, and I think you have seen me shoot one once.   But with the killing of ducks, it's kinda like how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop......

The world may never know.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 27, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> Those are 2 very ignorant blanket statements.
> 
> There are probably more people that kill birds and don't post pictures on the intronets than those that do. Some don't feel the need to be the gon duck star and don't need people to look at them like some may.
> 
> ...



Yes I know most people that kill birds don't post pictures. It was a rebuttal to a previous post.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 27, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Yes I know most people that kill birds don't post pictures. It was a rebuttal to a previous post.


No debate just rebuttal.


----------



## Rich M (Dec 28, 2015)

I've had equal success AM vs PM hunts.  You just have to know where to go for which.  Weather does play a factor, species, location...

Most guys hunt AM, leaves the PM a little more peaceful.  Sunrise and sunset are equally beautiful.

A lot of these requests are made for the wrong reason.  Public land is to provide opportunity for a maximum number of contestants, not the most birds/animals to a select few.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 28, 2015)

If I had my own water that I owned where birds roosted I would do less afternoon hunts to give them a break but I don't want a change on public water because you wouldn't get it back and no telling what else may get changed. 

Heck, if you are killing birds post'm up without the location. What is this site for anyway? Nagging , complaining and negativity??


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 28, 2015)

Core Lokt said:


> If I had my own water that I owned where birds roosted I would do less afternoon hunts to give them a break but I don't want a change on public water because you wouldn't get it back and no telling what else may get changed.
> 
> Heck, if you are killing birds post'm up without the location. What is this site for anyway? Nagging , complaining and negativity??



IMO........best post of the entire thread......I drive 8 hours to hunt where the birds are.....I have spent countless dollars and hours scouting and learning new areas to benifit my productivity on my hunts.....IMO.....a duck can rest when it's dead.....I wait patiently for 10 months for the arrival of a new duck season.....I have replaced 2 motors on my surface drive inside of one year.....not to mention 2 props....a set of heads....wear and tear on my truck and equipment....LICENSE....duck stamp...$250.00 a case for shotgun shells.....FUEL and GAS.....and the list of expenses goes on and on and on and on......the responses in this thread is no different than a thousand pics of dead ducks.....most people can read as well as see.....

Fishing season is 12 months out of the year......I guarantee there are more dead fish pictures in a year than there are dead duck pics.....so let's get em all pumped up and put a season on fishing......

If I offend people by posting pictures of dead ducks then so be it......duck hunting is an expensive sport....it comes with the territory.....but it is what I live to do......as long as there is not a time restriction in the areas I hunt.....that's great.....I'm gonna get mine....simply because the time...effort....money....blood.....sweat.....tears I have put into it......I deserve it......I love a sunrise and I love a sunset....I love being out on the water and enjoy the beauty that nature has to offer.....BUT.....when I get in my duck boat....I want 6 for each man in the boat....that's why the limit is 6 per day per person......

If I ruffled any feathers on here it was not my intention...GOD bless you all....and shoot em in the lips!!!!!


----------



## antiguoRojo3 (Dec 28, 2015)

I have my own water and will shoot whatever whenever I want. I'll shoot'em in the face in the morning and I'll shoot'em in the face in the afternoon. 

Then I'll get up the next morning and do it again.  You'll never see them on bookface or instatext though.  Many of my best hunts have been after 12.  Doesn't make much sense to hunt them when they ain't flying.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 28, 2015)

antiguoRojo3 said:


> I have my own water and will shoot whatever whenever I want. I'll shoot'em in the face in the morning and I'll shoot'em in the face in the afternoon.
> 
> Then I'll get up the next morning and do it again.  You'll never see them on bookface or instatext though.  Many of my best hunts have been after 12.  Doesn't make much sense to hunt them when they ain't flying.



You are a blessed man!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 28, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Facebook could destroy duck hunting



FB is not the problem...... It is what people decide to post on it.


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 28, 2015)

"A duck can rest when it's dead"  Tebigcountry


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm with Nick.  We got too many laws and regulations.  If you don't want to hunt in the afternoon, then don't hunt in the afternoon.

According to a guy I've befriended who runs a National Refuge, the duck stamp money is not as locked up as some seem to think it is.  Even with that, I'm fine with increasing it so long as it increases my duck hunting possibilities.  

However, the truth is that the anti's are mounting legal attacks to say that a refuge should mean no hunting.  That's right, the anti's want to take over the land our money purchased.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 30, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Facebook POSTS could destroy duck hunting



Fixed your quote.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> Fixed your quote.



Thanks


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> FB is not the problem...... It is what people decide to post on it.


Yes this is true


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 30, 2015)

Posting pictures of dead birds has 0 effect on the hunting. Posting pictures of ducks and location does. Yall say that the antis will take away right and land, well how many of yall show up at these open herrings and discussions? How many of yall attend wildlife conservation meeting that dnr puts on? The reason antis get things passed is the fact that they show up to these events and voice their opinions.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Posting pictures of dead birds has 0 effect on the hunting. Posting pictures of ducks and location does. Yall say that the antis will take away right and land, well how many of yall show up at these open herrings and discussions? How many of yall attend wildlife conservation meeting that dnr puts on? The reason antis get things passed is the fact that they show up to these events and voice their opinions.



Been doing it for years. It is not just hunting. Two words. Gun Control.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 2, 2016)

I like to post pics of my hunts. If that makes me some kinda of GON show off, then yep that's me. I do it cause I like to share my rewards. I like to see the pics of others success. If some call it bragging then so. I don't care. If a person don't want to share pics, then fine too.  seems like some get all whiney over some folks for doing things that they don't do.


----------



## welderguy (Jan 2, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> I like to post pics of my hunts. If that makes me some kinda of GON show off, then yep that's me. I do it cause I like to share my rewards. I like to see the pics of others success. If some call it bragging then so. I don't care. If a person don't want to share pics, then fine too.  seems like some get all whiney over some folks for doing things that they don't do.



Who cares


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't but obviously some do.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 4, 2016)

dbean43 said:


> "A duck can rest when it's dead"  Tebigcountry


----------

